# Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie



## torino (2. April 2011)

Hallo
wollte euch fragen ob man mit einem Einhängebissanzeiger auf Schleien angeln kann und Piper dazu oder ob das zu grob ist, wenn man es verwenden will was sollte ich da beachten. Als Montage wollte ich übrigens die freie Leine verwenden mit Wurm. Also ohne Blei und Pose ! Jetzt ist die Frage was ich da für ein Einhänger benutzen kann so das die Schleien keinen Widerstand merken aber eigentlich müssten die doch auch irgendwann mal ein bisschen mehr Schnur beim Biss nehmen oder nicht, denn wie sollen sie den Wurm so leicht runterbekommen ? Also wäre schön wenn ihr dazu mal was schreiben könntet !


----------



## Udo561 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> wollte euch fragen ob man mit einem Einhängebissanzeiger auf Schleien angeln kann und Piper dazu oder ob das zu grob ist, wenn man es verwenden will was sollte ich da beachten. Als Montage wollte ich übrigens die freie Leine verwenden mit Wurm. Also ohne Blei und Pose ! Jetzt ist die Frage was ich da für ein Einhänger benutzen kann so das die Schleien keinen Widerstand merken aber eigentlich müssten die doch auch irgendwann mal ein bisschen mehr Schnur beim Biss nehmen oder nicht, denn wie sollen sie den Wurm so leicht runterbekommen ? Also wäre schön wenn ihr dazu mal was schreiben könntet !



Hi,
versuche es besser mal mit Futterspirale und Haarhaken.
Schleien haken sich genau so wie Karpfen selber.
Ich habe mit dieser Methode Erfolg.
Die Biss kannst du über elek. Bissanzeiger oder nur über einen Einhänger anzeigen lassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Und wie sieht so ne Montge aus und muss man dann unbedingt mit Boilies angeln ?


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Hi,
festgesetzte Futterspirale auf die Hauptschnur , Gummiperle , Wirbel ,  6-8 Haarhaken.
Köder bei mir ist zu 95% ein 16 mm Pellet.
Futter für die Futterspirale besteht aus "normalem" Grundfutter , Mais , Hanf , Weizen und 4 mm Pellets.
Kannst aber anstatt der Futterspirale auch ein Futterblei ( 30-60 Gramm ) nehmen , da kann man auch das Futter drumkneten
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Beim Angeln mit freier Leine dient lediglich die Hand als Bissanzeiger(klassisch).
Wenn du mehrere Ruten gleichzeitig auslegen willst, brauchste einen wirklich sehr leicheten Bissanzeiger.

Mehr als ein leeres(!) Ü-Ei ist nicht nötig und wird zu schwer.

Wie Udo schon sagt, kann man auch anders Schleien fangen . . . .


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Wenn du konzentriert auf die Leine schaust, dann ist selbige der sensibelste Bissanzeiger schlecht hin. Sobald die Bedingungen schlecht werden (Wind, Wellen usw..) kannst es aber i.d.R: vergessen.
Anstelle der Freien Leine kannst dann auch ein kleines Bleischrot vorschalten.

Wenn du einen Einhängebissanzeiger zur freien Leine nehmen willst, dann wird das nur gehen, wenn der Der Einhänger auf dem Boden unter der der Rute liegt. Der Widerstand den der Fisch beim Anheben dann hat ist nicht der kleinsete...

Besser: Schwingspitze, Pose oder Fluchtmontage


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Und hakt sich die Schleie mit der Futterspirale selber ? Und macht sie dann viel Power beim Biss ? Und damit sie sich selbst hakt muss man doch nur ein Stopper vor das Blei machen oder ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Gurgel mal nach Bolt Rig.
Da findest du Bilder und alles was du wissen musst. Anstatt Blei kommt dann eine Futterspirale(besser Korda method feeder) zum Einsatz . . .:m


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Und wie sieht es mit der Futterspirale aus sollte wenn man damit auf Schleie angelt schon ein paar Tage vorher anfüttern ? Und sind in deinem Futter Udo Hartmais oder Dosenmais ? Und kann man einfach einen normalen Stopper vor Futterspirale machen oder geht das nicht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Geht auch, nur muss die Spirale auch ohne Futter(falls es nach einer Weile weg ist) schwer genug sein um einen Selbsthakeffekt zu garantieren.
Darum ja mein Hinweis auf die Korde method feeder.#6

Einige Tage vorher füttern ist nie verkehrt um Fische an bestimmte Stellen zu gewöhnen aber bei dieser Art nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Dadurch könntest du (wenn vorhanden) die ollen Satzkarpfen anlocken. Das mögen die Schleien nicht.

Wenns keine Satzis oder übermässig Brassen gibt, kannste auch anfüttern. Ansonsten besser nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Und hakt sich die Schleie mit der Futterspirale selber ? Und macht sie dann viel Power beim Biss ? ?



Hi ,
ja , aber nur wenn du die Futterspirale festsetzt so das die Schleie keine Schnur ziehen kann , ich klemme einfach ein kleines Blei auf die Schnur.
So eine Schleie ist so ziemlich das stärste im Drill was ich kenne.
Kein Fisch vergleichbarer Größe macht mehr Druck im Drill , kein Vergleich zu einer Forelle 
Gruß Udo


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Und wie sieht es aus mit den Ködern du verwendest ja meist Pellets was kann man denn auch noch für andere Köder mit dieser Methode auf Schleie fischen ?


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus mit den Ködern du verwendest ja meist Pellets was kann man denn auch noch für andere Köder mit dieser Methode auf Schleie fischen ?


Hi,
alles was du aufs Haar ziehen kannst.
Mais , Boilies , Schnecken , Garnelen , Wurm , usw.
Gruß Udo


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Wie kann man Würmer ans Haar kriegen ?


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Mit der Ködernadel aufziehen.
Gruß udo


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Die Ursprungsidee, sehr leicht zu fischen, geht natürlich auch.

Dabei haben Pieper nix zu suchen, weil viel zu grob.
Ausser der vom Prof genannte Methode, die Bisse mit den Fingern zu erfühlen, gibt's Bissanzeiger, die auch feinste Bisse anzeigen, z.B.
- Schwingspitze:
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/schwingspitze.htm
- Helis
http://helis-biss.de/news.php
- Lift
http://www.haken.ch/methoden/55/liftmethode.html

Und ein paar Infos zum Schleienangeln findest du auch hier:
http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Schleie


----------



## Doc Plato (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Vorfach, Wirbel, Gummiperle*, Durchlaufblei* (so leicht wie nötig, so schwer wie nötig um an den Angelplatz zu kommen) oder gar keins*. 
Als Bissanzeiger z.b. das leere Ü-Ei mit im Deckel befestigter Büroklammer, oder eine leere Filmdose nehmen und aus dieser in der Mitte einen dreieckigen Keil rausschneiden (rot makiert): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schnur dann in den Keil und die Filmdose so auf ein in den Boden gestecktes Stöckchen, oder z.b. eine Ködernadel stecken. Zuppelt ein Fisch am Köder, hebt sich die Filmdose und fällt runter sobald die Dose die "Führung" des Stöckchens oder Ködernadel verlassen hat.

Vorteil des Ü-Ei`s ist, Du hast was zu naschen und zum spielen bei der Vorbereitung.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Ist aber ein grooosses Ü-Ei, was du da im Bild hast 

Nutze so was auch; als Zusatz für Fallbisse zum Pieper beim sonstigen Grundfischen und auch ganz allein, weil er feine Bisse gut anzeigt. Hab mir das aus 'ner Silikontuben-Spitze gebastelt; mit leuchtender Farbe angepinselt, an einige ein altes Aalglöckchen dran gebastelt, dann hört man auch im Dustern jeden Biss gut.
Durch den Stab (nehme 'nen Stahlstab ausm Baumarkt, Funktion wie Docs Ködernadel) ist das Ding auch windstabil und den normalen Einhängern überlegen.


----------



## Doc Plato (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Ich habe die Filmdose extra so groß gemacht, damit auch Maulwürfe das Prinzip erkennen können 

Ein Aalglöckchen lässt sich auch auf die Dose legen oder klemmen.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Klar, letztendlich ist's egal ob Tubenspitze oder Filmdose.
Ne Knicklichthalterung lässt sich auch noch dranbasteln, das geht an der Filmdose vermutlich sogar besser.


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

So Udo ich hab noch mal eine Frage zu dem Anfüttern mit der Futterspirale kann man da auch klein gehakte Stücke von Heilbuttpellets reinmachen staat extra 4mm Pellets zu kaufen ? Und gehen Schleien eigentlich auch auf Hartmais am Haar ? Und kann man auch Dosenmais am Haar anbieten ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Und gehen Schleien eigentlich auch auf Hartmais am Haar ? Und kann man auch Dosenmais am Haar anbieten ?



Ja gehen sie(besonders wenn sie durch Füttern dran gewöhnt sind).
Dosenmais am Haar wird meist schnell von Weissfischen abgekaut und ist daher eher schlecht.:m


----------



## torino (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Und wann weiß ich bei der Selbsthakmontage wann sich die Schleie wirklich gehakt hat ? Und wenn ich mir meine Haarmontage selber binde kann ich dann eine 25er monofile nehmen oder ist das zu stark, da ich im Moment nur 25er rumliegen hab ? Und muss ich ansonsten jetzt noch was bedenken ?


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> So Udo ich hab noch mal eine Frage zu dem Anfüttern mit der Futterspirale kann man da auch klein gehakte Stücke von Heilbuttpellets reinmachen staat extra 4mm Pellets zu kaufen ? Und gehen Schleien eigentlich auch auf Hartmais am Haar ? Und kann man auch Dosenmais am Haar anbieten ?



Hi,
ja , wie du dein Futter zusammenstellst ist dir selber überlassen.
Musst eh ausprobieren auf was die Schleien in "deinem" Gewässer stehen.
Misch deine zerstossenden Heilbuttpellets mit etwas Grundfutter und Mais , sollte für den Anfang schon mal reichen.
Hartmais über Nacht einweichen und dann ne Stunde mit Zucker kochen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tipp (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd zum Schleienangeln.
Ich habs heute mal versucht, hatte aber die ganze Zeit nur Barsche und Rotfedern.
Zwei Bisse hatten sich deutlich abgehoben und ich tippe mal auf Schleien.
Die Bisse kamen mehr als vorsichtig und waren anfangs kaum wahrzunehmen. Die Pose wanderte nur ganz leicht, tauchte hin und wieder sehr langsam ab und sehr langsam wieder auf. Manchmal gingsie nichtmal ganz unter, sondern tauchte nur so bis zu einem cm ab und kam dann wieder etwas höher.
Ganz blöd bin ich nicht, daher weiss ich, dass es schon Fischkontakt gab. Leider wurden aber die Würmer nie ganz "eingesogen".

Wie bekomme ich solche Fische aus dem Wasser?
Ich bin mir nie richtig sicher wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Anhieb ist.


----------



## Doc Plato (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd zum Schleienangeln.
> Ich habs heute mal versucht, hatte aber die ganze Zeit nur Barsche und Rotfedern.
> Zwei Bisse hatten sich deutlich abgehoben und ich tippe mal auf Schleien.
> Die Bisse kamen mehr als vorsichtig und waren anfangs kaum wahrzunehmen. Die Pose wanderte nur ganz leicht, tauchte hin und wieder sehr langsam ab und sehr langsam wieder auf. Manchmal gingsie nichtmal ganz unter, sondern tauchte nur so bis zu einem cm ab und kam dann wieder etwas höher.
> ...




Nabend,

das klingt doch sehr nach Schleie!
Ich schlage an wenn sich die Pose legt oder abtaucht. Kann oft Minuten dauern, ist ja auch mega spannend! Habe mehr Geduld und Du wirst belohnt werden.  :g


LG

Doc


----------



## Tipp (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> das klingt doch sehr nach Schleie!
> Ich schlage an wenn sich die Pose legt oder abtaucht. Kann oft Minuten dauern, ist ja auch mega spannend! Habe mehr Geduld und Du wirst belohnt werden.  :g
> ...



Ja, das mit der Geduld muss ich echt noch üben. Würde es eventuell was bringen wenn ich den Wurm ganz auf den Haken ziehe oder ihn vielleicht auf ein "Haar" aufziehe oder so? Normalerweise lasse ich die Würmer im Süßwasser immer relativ frei beweglich am Haken.
Oder gibt es vielleicht sonst Möglichkeiten Würmer so "anzuködern", dass auch der vorsichtige Fisch den Haken gleich mitnimmt?


----------



## Doc Plato (3. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Ob jetzt mehrere Mistwürmer aufgepiekst sind oder einer aufgezogen ist, oder Du mit Wurm-Mais, Wurm-Madekombi oder Mais-Made angelst, ist ne reine Glaubenssache.


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ob jetzt mehrere Mistwürmer aufgepiekst sind oder einer aufgezogen ist, oder Du mit Wurm-Mais, Wurm-Madekombi oder Mais-Made angelst, ist ne reine Glaubenssache.



Meist lasse ich die Würmer frei baumeln, damit sie sich möglichst gut bewegen können.
Von daher pikse ich sie halt nur einmal durch. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich die Bisse deshalb oft unterhalb des Hakens bekomme.
Ich lasse mir aber nochmal was einfallen, damit das besser wird.


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

@tip:

wenn du gezielt schleien angeln willst und dich dabei die kleinen Barsche ärgern, dann hast du den falschen Köder!

Nim einfach Mais oder andere Partikel, oder Pellets usw... Kann aber sein, dass du die erst mal darauf gewönen musst, weil ne Tinka die noch nie ein Maiskorn gesehen hat wohl nicht sofort darüber herfällt. Hingegen werden die Würmer sie eher sofort zuschnappen lassen, nicht zuletzt, da sie sie an im Wasser lebende Würmer bzw. Larven erinnert.

mfg Kretzer (der noch nie eine Schleie fing...)


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> @tip:
> 
> wenn du gezielt schleien angeln willst und dich dabei die kleinen Barsche ärgern, dann hast du den falschen Köder!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich in dem Gewässer aber mit Mais angeln würde, dann hätte ich relativ schnell Karpfen und ähnliches dran.
Das habe ich schon probiert.
Ich finde Karpfen allerdings irgendwie ekelhaft und ich finde es ärgerlich die armen Viecher jedes mal rauszuziehen nur um sie dann wieder reinzuwerfen.
Auf Maden und Mais fange ich Weissfisch bevor eine Schleie den Köder gefunden hat.
Auf Wurm beissen weniger Weissfische und Barsche gibts dort nicht so viele.
Ich denke Wurm ist für den Zielfisch und das Gewässer schon der beste Köder, mein Problem ist halt, dass die Bisse sehr indirekt und somit halt oft nicht verwertbar sind. Deshalb muss ich wohl was an der Montage ändern. Die Dinger finden ja meinen Köder und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich weiss an welchen Stellen sie zu fangen sind, allerdings sind sie sehr misstrauisch.
Ich bin was Schleien betrifft halt absoluter Anfänger. Wie man die erfolgreich fängt weiss ich nur aus Büchern und Videos.
Ich muss das wohl noch etwas üben.


----------



## Udo561 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Tipp schrieb:


> Deshalb muss ich wohl was an der Montage ändern..



Hi,
versuch es einfach mit der Selbsthakmethode 
Kostet dich mal einen Nachmittag deiner Angelzeit.
Obwohl , wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre und so viel Bisse versemmeln würde dann hätte ich schon lange etwas geändert.
Angeln ist nicht nur die Pose ins Wasser halten , angeln ist viel mehr , experimentieren , solange bis man für sein Gewässer die richtige Methode und den richtigen Köder gefunden hat.
Alles andere sind Zufallsfänge , das hat mit richtigen Angeln nicht viel zu tun.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> versuch es einfach mit der Selbsthakmethode
> Kostet dich mal einen Nachmittag deiner Angelzeit.
> Obwohl , wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre und so viel Bisse versemmeln würde dann hätte ich schon lange etwas geändert.
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich, aber ganz so viele Bisse habe ich nun auch wieder nicht verhauen. Durchschnittlich geht bei mir einer von vielleicht 10 Bissen daneben, ich denke damit bin ich noch im Rahmen.
Ich kenne Leute, bei denen die Quote weit höher ist. 
Die Selbshakmontage habe ich ähnlich schon versucht, allerdings auf andere Ziele. 
Mit Seefischen, Rotaugen, Brassen, Forellen, Barben, etc., habe ich eigentlich gar keine Probleme.
Ich persönlich halte meine Montagen in der Regel auch für relativ gut für einen Gelegenheitsangler.
Ich mache mir schon meine Gedanken, benutze verschiedene Haken, Vorfächer, Verbleiung in Abstand, Anordnung und Gewicht, verschiedene Posen und Ruten, köder, etc..
Im Vergleich zu anderen Mitanglern habe ich generell auch nicht grade ernsthafte "Fangprobleme".

Ich ändere oft mal etwas wenn eine Methode nicht fängt.
Ich habs bis jetzt halt noch nicht geschafft in 3 Versuchen, der perfekte Schleienangler zu werden.
Von daher probiere ich halt immer weiter und gucke ob mir andere eventuell helfen können.
Ich bin halt leider kein so guter Angler, dass ich gleich immer die beste Methode finde, aber ich schätze das geht anderen auch manchmal so.


----------



## Udo561 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich bin halt leider kein so guter Angler, dass ich gleich immer die beste Methode finde, .



Hi,
ich auch nicht , aber daher probiere ich sehr viel aus , solange bis es klappt.
Und wenn man für sein Gewässer erst mal die richtige Montage und Köder gefunden hat dann erlebt man Sternstunden 
Dann sitzt du 10 Meter neben einem anderen Angler und während er Schneider bleibt ziehst du einen Fisch nach dem anderen raus.
Aber bis das soweit ist muss man eben alles ausprobieren , manchmal klappt das schon nach 2-3 Angeltagen , oft aber erst nach viel mehr "Probiertagen"
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Dann sitzt du 10 Meter neben einem anderen Angler und während er Schneider bleibt ziehst du einen Fisch nach dem anderen raus.
> Aber bis das soweit ist muss man eben alles ausprobieren , manchmal klappt das schon nach 2-3 Angeltagen , oft aber erst nach viel mehr "Probiertagen"
> Gruß Udo



Ja, solche Tage hatte ich auch schon manchmal. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall weiter versuchen.
Man lernt ja nie aus!
Morgen möchte ich mal wieder los. Über das Gewässer bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich schwanke zwischen kleineren Fliesgewässern und der Weser und verschiedenen kleinen  bis großen Seen, Teichen und Kuhlen.
Welche Stellen würdest du, bzw. würdet ihr mir empfehlen können?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich finde Karpfen allerdings irgendwie ekelhaft und ich finde es ärgerlich die armen Viecher jedes mal rauszuziehen nur um sie dann wieder reinzuwerfen.



|bigeyes |kopfkrat 

Dafür verbringen andere Angler Tage und Wochen am Wasser.:m


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes |kopfkrat
> 
> Dafür verbringen andere Angler Tage und Wochen am Wasser.:m



Ich glaube denen gehts da eher wie Autoschraubern oder so.
Die, die ich kenne, sind nicht wirklich zum Angeln am Wasser, sondern eher um ihre Ausrüstung zu präsentieren, ein bisschen zu campen und zu vergleichen. So wie Jugendliche mit ihren Handies oder so.
Ausserdem gehts denen ja auch darum möglichst große Karpfen zu fangen. Ich freue mich in der Regel mehr über zwei kleinere essbare Fische als über einen riesigen ekelhaften.
Ich fange ja hin und wieder nur mal ein paar kleine Karpfen und die stören mich halt eher, weil ich sie eben nicht mag.
Es ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwierig junge Karpfen zu fangen, die noch keine Angler kennen oder einfach an den passenden Stellen hocken.


----------



## Doc Plato (4. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> versuch es einfach mit der Selbsthakmethode




Dat kann doch echt jeder! Montage rauswerfen, Rute aufm Rod Pod ect. ablegen, sich "hinlegen" und warten bis es piept....  Aufgrund der Selbsthakmontage brauchste ja nit mal "richtig Anschlagen"..... Ne ne ne Udo, mit ner feinen Posenrute oder Heavy Match Rute, feinem Waggler ect. macht das viel mehr Spaß! Du musst konzentriert bei der Rute sitzen, jede Bewegung der Pose registrieren, sofort bereit sein und minutenlang Geduld üben wenn der "Posentanz" los geht. Von dem ganzen spannenden Beissverhalten bekommt der Angler mit der Selbsthakmontage doch gar nichts mit! Das ist doch gerade das was das Schleienangeln ausmacht! 

 |supergri


----------



## torino (5. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Wie siehts eigentlich aus es gibt doch diese Schleienstraßen wie bekommt man die raus ?


----------



## Tipp (6. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus es gibt doch diese Schleienstraßen wie bekommt man die raus ?



Soweit ich weiss führen die meistens ziemlich nah am Ufer, bzw. an Bewuchs entlang. Da es bei uns noch kaum sichtbare Pflanzenfelder wie Seerosen usw. gibt, angle ich meist nah an überhängenden Bäumen, Sträuchern oder Uferbewuchs. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Köder, die am Uferrand natürlich vorkommen sehr fängig sein können.
Gestern fing ich auf diese Weise eine Menge Fische. Andere Angler an dem Gewässer fingen in der gleichen Zeit nicht einen, da sie mitten auf dem See fischten.
Leider war mal wieder keine Schleie dabei.
Man erkennt sie manchmal an feinen Bläschen, die aber nicht ständig an der gleichen Stelle steigen. 
Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht Stellen anzuwerfen, an denen immer Blasen aufsteigen, also immer an der gleichen Stelle.
Solche Bläschen sind meist Faulgase von Grund oder ähnliches und haben selten was mit Fisch zu tun.

Fisch zu fangen ist wirklich nicht schwierig wenn man logisch denkt. Leider sind einige Fische eher am Haken als andere und leider bin ich manchmal blöder als die Fische, die ich fangen möchte.

Es gibt bei Youtube usw. übrigens super Schleienvideos von echten Profis.
Leider bin ich nicht so gut darin deren dortige Therorie in die hiesige Praxis umzusetzen oder zu übertragen.
Ich persönlich werde aber auf jeden Fall weiterüben.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Tipp schrieb:


> tun.
> 
> Es gibt bei Youtube usw. übrigens super Schleienvideos von echten Profis.
> Leider bin ich nicht so gut darin deren dortige Therorie in die hiesige Praxis umzusetzen oder zu übertragen.
> Ich persönlich werde aber auf jeden Fall weiterüben.


 
naja, die angeln oft an Top Gewässern und es wird suggeriert, das man genau dieses Tackle braucht um die Tinka zu überlisten... Also ich will sagen: sind meiste Werbevideos


----------



## Tipp (6. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> naja, die angeln oft an Top Gewässern und es wird suggeriert, das man genau dieses Tackle braucht um die Tinka zu überlisten... Also ich will sagen: sind meiste Werbevideos



Ja, die meisten wahrscheinlich schon, aber man findet auch ganz nette Privatvideos wenn man sucht.
Das Problem sind aber wahrscheinlich schon die Gewässer, an denen geangelt wird, da es halt nicht in jedem Gewässer gleichgut läuft.
Ich schätze die Zeiten spielen auch eine Rolle. Früh morgens und spät abends habe ich leider meist entweder keine Zeit oder ich darf nicht zum angeln, von daher gehe ich meist dann wenn ich zwischendurch mal 2-3 Stunden Zeit habe.
Wie sind bei Schleien eigentlich die vorrausichtlich besten Angelzeiten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus es gibt doch diese Schleienstraßen wie bekommt man die raus ?



Diese "Strassen" gibts meist nur in der Phantasie der Angler. Lediglich in einige sehr verkrauteten Gewässern gibts Routen, die die Schleien immer nutzen.|rolleyes
Ich denke die Wasserpflanzen verhindern einfach, dass die Schleien überall sein können.#t

In den Gewässern wo der Grund halbwegs frei ist, sind die Schleien überall und sich auch locken.
Trotzdem(und unabhängig von "Strassen") bevorzugen sie gewissen Abschnitte der Gewässer, so dass man nicht umhin kommt das Gewässer zu erkunden.:m


----------



## Daniel78 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*

Guggst du hier... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1YMoBW7bg


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Einhängebissanzeiger Schleie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese "Strassen" gibts meist nur in der Phantasie der Angler. Lediglich in einige sehr verkrauteten Gewässern gibts Routen, die die Schleien immer nutzen.|rolleyes
> Ich denke die Wasserpflanzen verhindern einfach, dass die Schleien überall sein können.#t



Hi,
bei uns gibt es mittlerweile zweispurige Schleienstrassen 
Heute früh noch den Köder direkt am Mittelstreifen platziert und siehe da , drei Schleien überlistet , alle ü50 cm 
Gruß Udo


----------

